# Google Maps: Pokemon



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4YMD6xELI_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2014)

I am actually really pleased with that video, it wasn't full of a bunch of generation 1 Pokemon, which would have earned my ire.

I would have laughed even more if it were real, but only for a day.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I am actually really pleased with that video, it wasn't full of a bunch of generation 1 Pokemon, which would have earned my ire.
> 
> I would have laughed even more if it were real, but only for a day.



What's wrong with gen 1


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 1, 2014)

its overdone i guess.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Apr 1, 2014)

It was 151 pokemons, Mew is jumping everywhere. Too bad my android tablet is broken and I only have WP 

I should know better than having Cheap 100$ HP android tablet...


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 1, 2014)

Bird Jesus in Jerusalem.


----------



## Island (Apr 3, 2014)

Did anyone here actually get all 150?

Some of my favorite were Tyranitar in Pompeii, Dragonite in Loch Ness, Glaceon on Mt. Everest, Mudkip in the Imperial Palace , Ampharos because Ampharos, and of course, Bird Jesus in Jerusalem.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 13, 2014)

im not seeing pokemon on my google maps


----------

